
Application Bundles for Linux (drag&drop installer) - urlwolf
http://www.appbundles.org/
======
andrewtj
I think <http://0install.net> is a better solution as it handles updates and
works on multiple platforms.

Regardless, unless a couple of major distributions support one of these
alternative install systems they're ultimately a futile effort. This is
something that's unlikely to change since from a distributions standpoint they
don't offer significant advantages over the status quo.

As an aside, to anyone considering an alternative install system, please take
heed of the PC-BSD folks and bootstrap your package system by generating
packages from an existing system.

------
megamark16
This is awesome. I am a big Portable Apps fan (on windows anyway), I've got a
folder with most of the apps I use regularly and I just copy it to any new
Windows based computer and I'm up and running. It includes: OpenOffice Firefox
Opera Putty WinSCP VirtualBox Portable with a WindowsXP development VM (Visual
Studio and SQL Server) A ton of other apps that rock

But I love Linux and hate that I have to reinstall a ton of stuff every time I
setup (or reimage) a workstation.

